# Question about age restrictions



## ACE (Sep 8, 2010)

I have decided to take up real firearms as a hobby lately as I have recently turned 18. However, I have a few questions regarding the age restrictions for the purchase of a pistol in Florida.

I have obtained the following information from: http://www.lcav.org/content/minimum_age_purchase_possess.pdf

"Federal law prohibits firearms dealers from selling or delivering a shotgun or rifle, or ammunition for a shotgun or rifle, to any persona the dealer knows or has reasonable cause to believe is under the age of 18. Federal law provides no age limitation with respect to the sale of a long gun or long gun ammunition by an unlicensed person.

Delears are prohibited from selling or delivering firearms other than shotguns or rifles (e.g. handguns) or ammunition for those firearms to any person the dealer knows or has reasonable cause to believe is under the age of 21. unlicensed persons may not sell, deliver, or otherwise transfer a handgun or handgun ammunition to any person the transferor knows or has reasonable cause to believe is under the age of 18. Exceptions are provided for temporary transfers made for specified activities, including, employment, ranching, farming, target practice, and hunting.

Federal law prohibits, with certain exceptions, the possession of a handgun or handgun ammunition by any person under the age of 18.

Federal law provides no minimum age of possession of long guns or long gun ammunition.

Although federal law prohibits licensed dealers from selling long guns to person under the age of 18, there is no federal regulation of the sale of long guns by unlicensed dealers to minors. Similarly, while federal law prohibits handgun sales by licensed dealers to persons under 21, unlicensed dealers are prohibited only from selling handguns to persons under 18. Many states have imposed a minimum age for the purchase of all firearms, regardless of whether they are purchased from a licensed firearms dealer.

The document also states that Florida's minimum age for long guns AND handguns is 18 years of age according to Fla. Stat. Ann. 790.17(2), 790.18

If this is all true, then would I being 18 be able to legally purchase and own a handgun? I know that does not give me the right to conceal it on my body since I would need to be 21 for a concealed weapons permit, but I would be able to own, transport, and safely fire a handgun at the age of 18, correct?

Also, I am new to reading and deciphering what the legal system uses as certain terms, but what is considered a licensed and unlicensed firearms dealer? Would I be able to purchase a handgun from a private individual?

I know this is a long post, but I am new to this and would like to know my right to a handgun if possible. I know I am able to own a long gun, but I would prefer to own a pistol for the shooting range is possible.

Thanks in advanced,
Brandon


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

A licensed dealer is a FFL holder. An unliscensed person does not have an FFL. 

You can legally posses a handgun, but you may not buy one from a gun shop.

Look into FL law about person to person sales of handguns and "gifting" of guns from family members.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The NRA is challenging federal laws that prohibit law-abiding Americans eighteen through twenty years of age from legally purchasing a handgun through a federally licensed firearm dealer. The case was filed Tuesday evening in the United States District Court for the Northern District of Texas Lubbock Division. James D'Cruz of Lubbock, TX is the plaintiff in this case.

NRA-ILA :: NRA CHALLENGES CONSTITUTIONALITY OF FEDERAL HANDGUN BAN FOR LAW ABIDING 18-20 YEAR OLDS


----------

